# Series 2 remote with series 1 Tivo



## tormat (Aug 18, 2004)

Can anyone say whether a series 2 remote will work/can be programmed to operate 2 series 1 Tivos in the same room using the slide switch on such, I know I can programme each tivo to use a different code but that would leave me having to use 4 remotes (2 upstairs 2 down!)

Many thanks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

tormat said:


> Can anyone say whether a series 2 remote will work/can be programmed to operate 2 series 1 Tivos in the same room using the slide switch on such, I know I can programme each tivo to use a different code but that would leave me having to use 4 remotes (2 upstairs 2 down!)
> 
> Many thanks


It should be OK - the Series 3 "glo" remotes work just fine with UK Series 1 TiVos.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## tormat (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reply blindlemon, can you say if the 'glo' remotes have the slide switch and where they are available from, or do I have to purchase from across the pond? (of course in the meantime I'll do a bit of searching as well!)

jim


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Steve's site www.tivoheaven.co.uk sells them but he can't say that so I will, as do http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm in the US. There are also some for sale on 'the bay' all coming from the US.
It looks expensive to me, but then you seem to have some quite unusual requirements.
You might also consider looking at learning/programmable remotes if you have more than a simple 2xTivo and TV set up. I wouldn't be without my elderly B&W Philips Pronto.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I use a Logitech Harmony Remote to control 10 bits of AV equipment in one room 2 of them being Tivos.
I have a second Logitech Harmony Remote upstairs controlling the 5 bits of Kit up there plus that remote can also control 4 of the downstairs equpment via TVlink Plus over the aerial co-ax.

The models I have are the Harmony H655 which is quite an old model but any of the new models will do the job.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

tormat said:


> Thanks for the reply blindlemon, can you say if the 'glo' remotes have the slide switch


It has a slide switch and it will control two Series 1 TiVos independently in the same room. I use a Harmony 885 most of the time, but I use a GLO sometimes to put the 30 second hack back on after a reboot.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Major dude said:


> I use a Harmony 885 most of the time, but I use a GLO sometimes to put the 30 second hack back on after a reboot.


Have you thought of setting up a macro on your Harmony 885 to do the 30sec skip. It works OK on my 655.

And the same macro also takes of the 30sec skip and returns it to normal


----------



## tormat (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone, lots to think about then.....................!


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Have you thought of setting up a macro on your Harmony 885 to do the 30sec skip. It works OK on my 655.
> 
> And the same macro also takes of the 30sec skip and returns it to normal


Sounds good,

Could you give me a step by step idiots guide and I will put it on please. If I can find the usb lead that is?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

From the activities page on the Harmony software (once you are logged on with remote connected) choose which activity and click on customise buttons, additional buttons then on add sequence. You then setup the sequence.
My sequence is
Device  Command
Tivo Select
Tivo Play
Tivo Select
Tivo 3
Tivo 0

Once that is all set up you just run it while playing a programme.But always remember to press the select button after the new 30 sec skip button this is because the remote software only allows for a 5 sequence macr and the 30 sec skip needs 6 button presses so I have programmed minus the last select.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> From the activities page on the Harmony software (once you are logged on with remote connected) choose which activity


Thanks for the info,

Do you set up specific activity for this under say the general option so it is listed as such on the remote screen as a specific activity?

Do you add other equipment such as the TV and the TV input setting, otherwise when you select the activity all unlisted equipment such as the TV will turn off?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

First off you need to program your Harmony remote via the logitech software.
Add all the devices that you have with my remote that is up to 15 devices.
Then you set up activities eg. Watch Tivo which will include the devices you use to watch and listen.

BTW what model remote do you have


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

It is an 885.

I know how to set it up, but what I do not know is how to access the activity to carry out the 30 sec skip once you have set it up.

So I had assumed you had to give it a preset name such as Generic Activity. Then you could run it by pressing activities top left to bring up the activities list on the remote screen and then selecting generic activity from the list.

But it does not seem to work.

How do you run the 30 second skip activity once you have set it up in the manner you have described? It is probably different on a 655.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

My 655 has 3 dedicated activity buttons and the 4th button is more activities which allows you to choose any other activity via the LCD screen.

My dedicated buttons are setup for viewing Tivo 1, Tivo 2 and V plus and as activities are setup to switch on the TV and to the correct input and switch on the AV amp to the correct input.

I guess the 885 can't be that dissimilar in how it is setup.

Once in an activity on the LCD screen you have the option of using the 4 or 6 buttons at the side of the screen as additional buttons which you setup as I explained in my previous post


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Just found the 885 PDF manual and on page 9 it says

Adding Custom-Labeled Buttons
Use the Harmony Remote Software to:
 Add custom-labeled buttons to a device.
* Add a custom-labeled button for an Activity.*
 Custom-labeled buttons are displayed on the Harmony remotes display from left to right, top to bottom.

http://images.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/Downloads/UserManual/885/enu/885_UserManual.pdf


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Just found the 885 PDF manual and on page 9 it says
> 
> Adding Custom-Labeled Buttons
> Use the Harmony Remote Software to:
> ...


Thanks,

I usually read manuals but obviously no this time


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Glad to be of help


----------

